# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  المريخ يتألق ويتخطي واري وولفز النيجيري بأرضه

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتألق ويتخطي واري وولفز النيجيري بأرضه بهدف عبده جابر

نجح  المريخ في تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية بالفوز علي مضيفه واري وولفز النيجيري بهدف  دون رد مساء اليوم في ذهاب الدور الاول من دوري ابطال افريقيا بعد مباراة  قوية من جانب المريخ الذي سيطر علي معظم مجريات المباراة ونجح مهاجمه عبده  جابر من تسجيل هدفه في الدقيقة 18 من الشوط الاول لينتهي عليه هذا الشوط ..  وفي بداية الشوط الثاني احرز عبده جابر هدف ثاني للمريخ نقضه الحكم بحجة  التسلل كما رفض احتساب ركلة جزاء للمريخ لينتهي اللقاء بفوز المريخ بهدف  ليقترب من التأهل لدور الـ16 من البطولة الافريقية.
*

----------


## الامين البشاري

*مبرووووووووووووووووك للزعيم 

*

----------


## Mohamed Mirghani

*مبرووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*الف الف مبروووك لكل صفوة بلادي
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله  الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد  الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد 
الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله  أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و  لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله  الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد  الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله  أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و  لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله  الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد  الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله  أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و  لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله  الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد  الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد الله  أكبر و لله الحمد الله أكبر و لله الحمد
*

----------


## ايمن الطاهر

*ده الكلام الف الف مبررروووك
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*http://youtu.be/rZvKz-OIuqM
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الف مبروك وعقبال الفوز الكبير في القلعه الحمراء ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*   المريخ يعيد الابتسامة لجماهيره بالفوز بهدف على واري ولفز 

 
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
فاز المريخ على الفريق النيجيري واري ولفز بهدف دون  رد في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم على ملعب واري في ذهاب بطولة  افريقيا مرحلة دور الــــــ(32) احرزه اللاعب عبده جابر و كان الحكم قد نقض  ايضا هدفا صحيحا للاحمر بحجة التسلل
الشوط الاول 
منذ بدايته و الذي رصدته كفرووتر قام الفريق النيجيري بشن هجمات على مرمي  المريخ من اجل احكام السيطرة على وسط الملعب ووضع المريخ تحت الضغط و رد  المريخ بهجمات على مرمي اصحاب الارض من اجل الحد من خطورة اصحاب الارض و  تحقيق هدف سريع يربك الحسابات
في الدقيقة الــــ(5) كاد اللاعب بكري المدينة ان يضع المريخ في المقدمة  لكن المدافع ابعد كرته الى ركلة زاوية من كرة متبادلة بينه و اللاعب عبده  جابر و من ثم لتراوري و منه للمدينة قبل ان يبعدها 
الفريق النيجيري يعتمد على الارسال الطويل
إعتمد الفريق النيجيري في بداية الحصة الاولي على الارسال الطويل للاستفادة  من طول قامة لاعبي واري و لكنه اصطدم بجدار دفاعي قوي فشل في كسر الصمود  المريخي 
عبده جابر يرهق دفاع النيجيري
ارهق اللاعب عبده جابر  دفاع الفريق النيجيري من خلال التحركات المزعجة التي كانت لها خطورتها على مرمي الفريق النيجيري
جمال سالم ينقذ هدفين
انقذ الحارس جمال سالم هدفين من قبل الفريق النيجيري احدهما من انفراد كامل  بالمرمي و الثاني  من تسديدة قوية حولها الى ركلة زاوية لم يحسن الاستفادة  
هدف اول في المباراة
نجح اللاعب عبده جابر في احراز هدف السبق للمريخ  الدقيقة 18 من الحصة  الاولي للمباراة في شباك الفريق النيجيري منحت المريخ الثقة و الامان  للاعبي المريخ و نحج الاحمر في السيطرة على وسط الملعب تماما بعكس الفريق  النيجيري الذي تقدم بكلياته مما اثر على دفاعه 
تسديدة لكريم الحسن 
اطلق اللاعب كريم تسديدة قوية من خارج منطقة جزاء الفريق لكن كرته علت العارضة بقليل فوق العارضة هدفا ضائعا للمريخ
واصل اللاعب كريم الحسن تسديداته و اطلق كرة قوية في الدقيقة 30 كادت ان تسكن شباك الحارس النيجيري 
الفريق النيجيري يلجأ الى العنف
لجأ الفريق النيجيري الى العنف و ذلك  من اجل ايقاف المريخ لكنه فشل في  ايقاف خطورة المريخ لينتهي الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ بهدف احرزه اللاعب  عبده جابر في الدقيقة 18 من الشوط الاول 
في الشوط الثاني واصل المريخ واصل المريخ صحوته و قاد سلسلة من الهجمات  الخطيرة على مرمي منافسه الذي لم يجد بدا من اللعب بعنف من اجل الوصول الى  مبتغاه باتباع الاسلوب القوي لحسم المريخ 
هدف منقوض للمريخ 
نقض الحكم هدفا صحيحا للمريخ احرزه اللاعب عبده جابر بحجة التسلل 
في الدقيقة الــــ(12) تقاضي الحكم عن ركلة جزاء صحيحة مع اللاعب بكري المدينة احتج عليها لاعبي المريخ و الطاقم الفني 
هدف ضائع للمريخ 
في الدقيقة 22 كاد اللاعب بكري المدينة ان يحرز هدفا للمريخ من وضعية  انفراد كامل بالمرمي لكن الحارس النيجيري انقذ شباكه من هدف محقق
و تتواصل الهجمات المريخية و من هجمة متبادلة بين اللاعب بكري المدينة كاد عبده جابر ان يضيف الهدف الثاني الا ان الحظ عانده كثيرا .
خروج كريم 
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اللاعب كريم الحسن و دخول اللاعب علاء الدين  يوسف بسبب الاصابة التي تعرض لها في احتكاك مع احد لاعبي الفريق الفريق  النيجيري
دخول عنكبه
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اللاعب تراوري و دخول عنكبه و ذلك من اجل  تنشيط الجانب الهجومي بعد تراجع مستواه البدني و تحرك اللاعب عنكبه بفاعلية  و قاد احد الهجمات الخطيرة على مرمي الفريق النيجيري لم يكتب لها النجاح  حتى انتهي الشوط الثاني و المباراة بفوز المريخ على الفريق النيجيري بهدف  دون مقابل احرزه اللاعب عبده جابر 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبدو جابر يقود المريخ لفوز مهم في ابطال افريقيا ..



قاد مهاجم المريخ عبدو جابر فريقة لفوز مهم في اول مبارياته بدور ال32 من دوري ابطال افريقيا عندما سجل هدف المباراة الوحيد في مرمي فريق واري وليفرز النيجيري بملعب الاخير . وحسب الوصف الاذاعي للزميل ناصر بابكر قدم لاعبي المريخ مباراة رائعة واضاع مهتجموه العديد من الفرص خاصة بكري المدينة وتراوري وصاحب الهدف عبدو جابر ..

التحية لفرسان الاحمر الوهاج فردا فردا وجهازهم الفني والبعثة الادارية علي الفوز الذي تحقق وعقبال التأهل في الشوط الثاني الاسبوع القادم بقلعة الابطال استاد المريخ بامدرمان .. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من المباراة 











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موفد الزعيم لواري النيجيرية ناصر بابكر يبدع في نقل المباراة ووصف دقيق للاحداث من داخل الملعب



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الطريق للملعب قبل بداية المباراة








*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مليارات التباريك لزعيم الكرة السودانية وزعيمها الأوحد
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*الف مبروك الفوز وعقبال التاهل
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*â€‹لكن راجي ما انقسم النص
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مليون مبروك للزعيم وللصفوة
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*المريخ السوداني يضع قدمًا في دور ال16 بأبطال إفريقيا


حقق فريق المريخ السوداني، فوزًا مهمًا على مضيفه واري وولفز النيجيري، بنتيجة 1-0، في الدور الأول من بطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا لكرة القدم والتي جرت بمدينة واري أقصى جنوب نيجيريا.أحرز هدف المريخ مهاجمه عبده جابر في الدقيقة 18، ليضع المريخ قدما بهذا الفوز في دور ال16.خاض المريخ المباراة بتشكيل ضم الأوغندي جمال سالم في المرمى، أمير كمال وعلي جعفر ورمضان عجب وبخيت خميس رباعي دفاع، ووفي الوسط الدفاع كريم الحسن وعمر بخيت وفي الوسط راجي عبد العاطي وعبده جابر وبكري المدينة وتراوري.وكشفت تشكيلة البلجيكي لوك إيمل عن مفاجأة هجومية لفريقه أمام وولفز بإشراك 3 مهاجمين وهاجم بقوة منذ البداية وضاعت عدة فرص لتراوري وبكري المدينة.ونجح المريخ في التقدم بهدف عبده جابر في الدقيقة مستفيدا من مجهودا المدينة الذي تخطى الظهير الأيسر لفريق وولفز وعكس كرة محسنة سيطر عليها داخل الصندوق ووضعها ببرود في المرمى.وبعد الهدف مباشرة تصدى الحارس جمال سالم لكرتين خطرتين كانت إحداهما من انفراد كامل.وسيطر المريخ على المباراة مقدما انضباطا تكتيكيا عاليا بقيادة عمر بخي في الوسط، وأمير كمال وبخيت خميس في الدفاع انتهى عليه الشوط الأول.وفي الشوط الثاني، حاول أصحاب الأرض إدارك التعادل، ولكن تألق الحارس جمال سالم في حالات الانفراد حل دون هز شباكه، ورفض الحكم احتساب هدف للاعب الجابر.وبعد مرور الدقيقة 70 ، دفع المريخ بتعديلات فدخل علاء الدين يوسف وعنكبة وخروج كريم الحسن وتراوري، وإستمر المريخ في أداءه المتوازن وضاعت له عدة فرص من تراوري ورمضان والمدينة.وحافظ المريخ على سجله الأفريقي الجيد في الفوز خارج ملعبه، وسيلتقي الفريقان بعد أسبوع بأم درمان
*

----------


## ezzeo

*
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مبروكين للكل على الفوز الباهر والاداء الجميل وعقبال الترقى للادوار النهائية والكاس باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* العميد عامر : المريخ تحامل على العنف و التحكيم وزرع الفرح في وجوه انصار



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اشاد العميد عامر عبد الرحمن باداء لاعبي المريخ في مباراة اليوم ضد فريق واري و قال ان نجوم المريخ كانو ابطالا ولعبوا بقوة الاحمر و روحه الباسلة و لم يقصروا على الاطلاق في التضحية من اجل اسعاد الانصار مشيرا الى ان المريخ كان في الموعد و لم ينحني امام التحكيم الذي نقض هدفا و تقاضي عن ركلة جزاء صحيحة و اضاف ان المريخ سيقيم معسكرا عقب المباراة الاول بدعوة من التعاون بالسعودية و سيكون استعدادا للبطولة الافريقية و طالب عامر عبد الرحمن جماهير المريخ بالتدافع الى ملعب النادي و مساندة اللاعبين في مباراة الاياب 

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*مبروووووك  ياصفوه   
والقادم  اجمل  واحلي  بعون  الله
                        	*

----------


## زيكو جموعي

*الف الف مبروووووك لزعيم البلد
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*حافظ المريخ على سجله الأفريقي الجيد في الفوز خارج ملعبه
*

----------


## رضوان الحاج

*مبروك اشعر بسعاده كبيره مزدوجه اولاها بفوز المريخ المريح جدا وثانيها تفغيل اشتراكي في هذا المنتدي الراقي
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رضوان الحاج
					

مبروك اشعر بسعاده كبيره مزدوجه اولاها بفوز المريخ المريح جدا وثانيها تفغيل اشتراكي في هذا المنتدي الراقي



حبابك ألف..وكراعك خدراء علينا
*

----------


## ياسر-طه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
قال الله تبارك وتعالى :(( واذ تأذن ربكم لئن شكرتم لاذيدنكم ولئن كفرتم ان عذابى شديد )) سورة ابراهيم الاية 14
الحمد لله رب العالمين والشكر له وحده ناصر المستضعفين 
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر كما تحب وترضى 
الاخوة المريخاب -- والله العظيم بعد سمعت النتيجة المفرحة  وانا ماشى فى الحديقة  لم اتمالك نفسى حتى وجدت نفسى ساجدا شكرا لله تبارك وتعالى لاننى بصراحة كنت متخوف من النتيجة == لان المريخ قبل السفر الى نيجيريا مستوى لاعبيه يخوف 
لكن بفضل الله تبارك وتعالى ربنا تبارك وتعالى نصرنا على الظالمين 
اخوكم === ياسر عبد الله محمد طه // بنغاذى /// ليبيا
                        	*

----------


## علاء الدين حمزة

*الف مبروك للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين عمر عثمان

*الحمد لله رب العالمين ااحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد الحمد الذي وهبنا ابطال اشاوس انا بجد مبسوط واكتر شي انو التيم الاغلبية وطنيين اليوم الا جمال سالم وكريم وتراوري وقد استبدااهم بعلاء وعنكبة وهذه نعمة من نعم الله علينا ونحمد الله على عودة القائد اامقاتل راجي فالى الامام
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*لك الحمد يا رب العباد
                        	*

----------

